# Archery ranges in atlanta?



## ButchD

*Clubs*

http://www.kennesawarchery.org/calendar.htm
This is NW of Atlanta . Good folks!


----------



## Paul Williams

*north atlanta*

the Kenesaw range is north of Atlanta just a bit and a really good place to shoot. call Jim Cambell or Neil Foster for directions. a nice quiet place and a really nice overhead cover / picnic area. they even have a restroom out there. enjoy.

Paul


----------



## Archery Mom

"Atlanta" covers a large area, what part of Atlanta are you looking in so we can give better information.

Kennesaw is an awesome place and some of the greatest people you have ever meet..


----------



## xcreek

*club*

Kennisaw is where we shoot, also we will be there for sure this comming sat, there is a shoot scheduled this weekend in conyers to raise funds to send our Georgia Archery Team to World in Turkey. Please join us for practice and you are welcome to shoot the 900 round on Sat. Let me know if you need directions or any info

Keep it in the Yellow

Mark


----------



## mputtr

Sorry that I was terribly vague. I live specifically in Decatur about 10 mins from Emory Universty. The place I've been going to is the Army Navy Store which has an indoor practice range and they let me use it for free, the problem is it's waay up there near anvil block and it takes a while for me to get to so I can't devote too much time going there. Hopefully ya'll know of some place nearby the decatur area.


----------



## tchiex

If you want to shoot with us in Lawrenceville, you could drive up 85 or 29. We shoot every Tues night around 4:30 -7 and some Sat. mornings behind the National Guard Armory a little past down town Lawrenceville. 

tchiex at gmail.com if you want some more information.

Oh and its free. And open to use anytime except the 2nd weekend of the month when our Brave Army Guys are using it.


----------



## archer-gal

*From another in Decatur....*

Welcome to the great archery void! 

The closest range (and easiest traffic IMO) is out in Covington, 12 Pt Archery at Piedmont Outdoors ((770) 784-1111; 2467 Access Rd; Covington, GA 30016)

From downtown Decatur, I would estimate 45 minutes to an hour, but the traffic is not nearly as bad as heading up I-85.

Contact Jake Veit, jvarcher at charter.net, for options up I-85. He shoots at the armory mentioned above and another place or two.

And definitely come out and join us on Saturday in Conyers, http://www.gaarchery.org/appsTools/events/eventDetails.php?id_evt=81.

Conyers is just a bit closer than Covington, about 40 minutes from Decatur. (I'll be there... and shooting if my new limbs show up by some miracle!)


----------



## mputtr

The place I go to often is called the Army Navy Store that's a good half hour away in Henry County. Great people there and definitely great service too if you ever need it. I'm going to look up where 12point archery is in regards to where I live and i'll probably go check it out one day when i'm not too busy.


----------



## WRast

Does anyone know of any archery ranges in the Alpharetta/North Atlanta area? I've been doing google searches for a week now and I can't find anything that isn't out in the sticks! I'm very interested in trying out some of the local tournaments and leagues if I can find one that isn't too far away.

Also, can anyone recommend a good pro shop in the ATL where I could go to get some good buying advice and test the pull on a few bows?


----------



## ButchD

*Clubs*

The sticks are where it's at http://www.gainesvillearcheryclub.com/index.html

http://www.kennesawarchery.org/calendar.htm

http://www.gaarchery.org/

What are your interests? Recurve, Compound, 3-D, Spots, Paper?


----------



## archerymom2

We have some great archery going on in the area! For N Atlanta, the closest is Kennesaw archery club. That's where we go -- it's about an hour from us in Alpharetta. We also have some great coaching -- one of the Jr. Dream Team coaches is in the N. Atlanta area, and coaches at KAC if you're a recurve shooter -- he's also a Landcaster dealer. Also one of the best compound coaches in the country is a few hours away. 

The Georgia Games is coming up in a couple of weeks in Conyers -- you should come to that as well! There's info on the Georgia Archery Association website.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

your welcome to come out to my house and shoot any sunday if im home. we have 90 meteres and some great distraction training tools :zip: just shoot me a pm and il give u a number to call if you are wanting to come shoot


----------



## WRast

@ButchD: I'm interested in getting my feet wet with either recurve or compound--it's been years since I shot with my dad, and I've just recently picked it back up. I'd like to get a taste of all the different indoor/outdoor/3d shoots to see what suits me. At the moment, though, I'm looking for a bow!

Hoyts have been recommended by just about everybody, but are pretty expensive, even used. I found a Martin Jaguar Recurve I get get online for $129, which I'm seriously considering for throwing my first arrows.

@archerymom2: That makes more than one person recommending Kennesaw as the place to be. Shame I don't still live in Acworth. Still, I've looked at the site and I see that they have beginner classes in the latter part of most months, so I might come out July 25th.

@xcreekarchery1: Thanks for the invite, but I need a bow first! Sounds like you have a great place to practice, though. Where in the world did you find 90 meters in Alpharetta?? :]


----------



## Jhowell

mputtr said:


> Hey everyone,
> I have recently been inable to go practice archery for the past 3 months due to my work and the distance to my normal place. I'm looking for an archery range and such close by the atlanta area if anyone knows of one. I've done various google searches but most of thema re atleast 45min-1.5 hours away. I'd love to find a place that is closer so I am able to go practice more often.
> Anyways, if any of you are archers in the atl area, please impart some ideas on where to go or even share where you practice archery.
> 
> 
> thankyou for your time guys!


I think we should get some guys together and a place. Everybody bring a target and setup our own range once a week


----------



## TwentySix

Griv's place. - archery learning center - is in snellville - also check out the GA outdoor news forum


----------



## gonehuntin

*Snellville*

You will find a fully stocked, clean, climate controlled, state of the art indoor pro shop and 20 yd indoor shooting range in Snellville..... Archery Learning Center, with a USA Level 4 and several Level 2 Archery Coaches. 

There is an ongoing Tuesday nite and Thursday nite fun shoots starting at 7pm....

There will be an outdoor range available for the general public to use as well within the next few weeks.

To locate more info go to 

www.archerylearningcenter.com or check out Archery Learning Center on Facebook.


----------



## chillout133

are there any more archery enthusiast in decatur? i recently pocked it back up and i need to find some other people to shoot with.


----------



## SonnyJ

chillout133 said:


> are there any more archery enthusiast in decatur? i recently pocked it back up and i need to find some other people to shoot with.


I live in Decatur....just started shooting again about 2 weeks ago.
The range in Snellville is a decent place to hone your skills. I also have an arrow stop and use some paper targets in the backyard. I don't think I have it exactly at 18m in the backyard, but it's close....maybe 17m.


----------



## gonehuntin

Again, Archery Learning Center in Snellville, approx 20 miles outside of Atlanta is a good bet.... we have indoor and outdooor facilities... much archery going on here!! 

ALC offers beginner classes for both adults and children, through the most advanced you can get..... come check us out!


----------

